# Vent flashing sealant



## stanky1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Also, I scraped off the old asphalt emulsion today and would like a recommendation for a solvent that would get that last bit of stuff off before I re-seal it.

My view from the roof in the last photo.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

You're missing the storm collar.


----------



## thestig3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I live in central cal so summer/winter temps about the same. We just don't have those views. Anyway had the same problem last winter, what I used was some roofing sealant with elastomeric (for flexibility) and butyl backed foil tape for extra measure. It's worked fine so far for me.


----------



## thestig3 (Sep 21, 2011)

As for the solvent wd40 on a shop rag and a wire brush usually works.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't seal the boot to the pipe. When the pipe warms it expands and needs to slide through the boot. Get a storm collar .

The storm collar gets caulked to the pipe. The pipe can then slide up and down as necessary through the boot if it needs to move from thermal expansion.


----------



## stanky1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I was concerned that WD40 would leave a residue so I cleaned it up with gasoline soaked rags and then brake cleaner afterward. How's that for being anal? 

For the water heater vent pipe I used Black Jack 1013 Neo-Seal to seal the pipe to the flashing because it is an elastomeric that will hopefully allow for thermal expansion. The tube claims that it remains "flexible and water tight up to 30 yrs." And I topped it off with a storm collar using more Neo-Seal.

The ABS vent pipes were also sealed up using Neo-Seal and I am ordering some Oatey No-Caulk rain collars to put over those bad boys. And, of course, I will caulk them anyway.

Happiness is a tight seal (x2)


----------

